

GoInstant acquired by Salesforce for $70 million - paulitex
http://www.goinstant.com/goinstant-to-be-acquired-by-saleforce-com/

======
paulitex
Found through Techvibes: [http://www.techvibes.com/blog/confirmed-salesforce-
just-boug...](http://www.techvibes.com/blog/confirmed-salesforce-just-bought-
goinstant-for-70-million-2012-07-09)

And here's the TechCrunch article:
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/09/salesforce-com-reported-
to-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/09/salesforce-com-reported-to-buy-
goinstant-for-70-million/)

